# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Menyra e komunikimit ne pune

## BlerinaL

Cila eshte menyra e komunikimit qe perdorni me shpesh ne pune?

1. Gojarisht
2. Kompjuter
3. Telefon

----------


## Kaoni

Gojorja o me e perdorshja.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## RaPSouL

Gojarisht është mënyra më e përdorshme dhe e përshtatshme.

----------


## PaToSaRaK

Per fat te keq nuk kam punuar ndonje here qe te them, por per punen qe beja ishte vetem telefoni.

----------


## dragon+++

> Gojorja o me e perdorshja.


deshe nuk deshe e nxorre koken se qfar je ne realitet ju pe*derastet e tirooones ja keni marr mir doren gojoreve por mos u merzit rendesi ka se nuk numroheni si rrac shqiptare e paster ........ :garip:  :garip: :

----------


## IL__SANTO

Telefon....

----------

